# Injured Cariba



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

My friend's baby cariba (2") has been a victim of his other caribas. He is still alive but he is missing his anal fin and a huge chunk of flesh with it. Plus, I noticed that the tail has fungus, I believe from infection. Is it worth even treating this guy? I really want to save him and nurture him to health. I dont have a very clear pic of him but here you go, HELP PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

OH MAN, this is guy is dead...


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

is he swimming or is he floating and just breathing? If he is swimming, up the temp, add some salt, and add some melafix in a tank of his own. If he is floating and breathing, like floating on his side, zip lock and the freezer buddy.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sorry to hear of the lose! He got it bad!


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

DAMN THAT SUCKS!! sorry for your lost......


----------

